# Soundiron with Kung Fu Panda: The Paws of Destiny Composer Leo Birenberg



## Soundiron Team (Dec 12, 2018)

Los Angeles based Film/TV composer Leo Birenberg (Cobra Kai, Kung Fu Panda and the Paws of Destiny) invites Soundiron inside his studio. Leo Birenberg Website: www.leobirenberg.com Leo breaks down a few cues from Kung Fu Panda and the Paws of Destiny. He takes us through his thought process and how he crafted the sound for the show.


​


----------

